# Spanish car in the UK



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I am driving to the UK soon, do I have to fit headlight beam deflectors? I have read many reports the residue lasts much longer than the trip.

https://www.amazon.es/EUROLITES-ada...9K7QHQC9EZS&psc=1&refRID=CZQSD4K6W9K7QHQC9EZS


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Unless your car has a flat cut off on the dipped beam, yes you do.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Overandout said:


> Unless your car has a flat cut off on the dipped beam, yes you do.


Thanks, I have ordered them, will fit while I am waiting for the ferry!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It is very simple to make strips to alter the beam. I used to do it with my UK car when
I came to spain 

If you park in a dark area, facing a blank wall, put something like a blanket over one head light. Then using narrow strips of electric insulating tape on the headlight, you can see the cut off pattern of the beam on the wall. You can even see the effect just using your fingers or a strip of wood like a wooden ruler. When you get it right fix the tape on the headlight glass


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Unless your car has a flat cut off on the dipped beam, yes you do.


How do I find out if I have this? 

Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Juan C said:


> It is very simple to make strips to alter the beam. I used to do it with my UK car when
> I came to spain
> 
> If you park in a dark area, facing a blank wall, put something like a blanket over one head light. Then using narrow strips of electric insulating tape on the headlight, you can see the cut off pattern of the beam on the wall. You can even see the effect just using your fingers or a strip of wood like a wooden ruler. When you get it right fix the tape on the headlight glass


I have ordered the precut ones but I am going to save this for next time, although I am not likely to visit the UK again.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

_Si_ said:


> How do I find out if I have this?
> 
> Castilla y León | Andalucía


Park facing a wall at night, about 10 m back and look at the light pattern shone on the wall with dipped beams. If the light pattern has a higher "triangle" at the near-side of the vehicle (throwing light further up the road along the kerb, so on the right in a Spanish car), then you do not have a flat cut off and need to put beam deflectors.

I don't think many cars have a flat cut off, as a kicked up nearside pattern is supposedly safer. But some motorcycles do, it is a cost cutting exercise by the manufacturers, as they don't have to produce different headlamps for different markets.


----------

